

The best team money could buy - aaron4411
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/writers/joe_posnanski/11/05/yankees.payroll/index.html

======
balding_n_tired
And how is this to be corrected? The LA market is pretty huge, but Angelenos
seem to have many things to distract them from sports. Chicago is a big
market, and there was a stretch when one of the ownership groups was rolling
in cable money, but that never produced a win.

Maybe we could force the Yankees to sell to Dan Snyder, the Washington
Redskins' owner? He seems to reproduce many of the traits that George
Steinbrenner brought, once upon a time, to destroying the Yankees' efficiency.

------
bdittmer
Heh, I was just arguing with a friend who claimed that the Yankees winning was
one of the few "successes" of capitalism this year. I quickly pointed out how
inefficient they are as a team (using payroll/championships as the metric) and
what they accomplished can hardly be considered a success.

------
smcnally
we should also punish google and apple and microsoft and oracle for spending
too much money to achieve success. jerks.

